# Ceiling fan doesn't work but light kit does.



## justlucky (Sep 20, 2010)

I replaced a ceiling light, controlled by 2 switches, with a new ceiling fan and light kit. The light kit works but the fan doesn't. The electrical box in the ceiling has 1 black, 1 white and 1 bare ground wire. I connected the fan's black and blue wires to boxes black wire and the white and ground to the boxes white and ground wire.
The fan and fan light are controlled by pull chains. Any ideas or suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Recheck the wiring connection at the ceiling fan location I think you may have a conductor is not fully seated in the wirenut.

and make sure they are good and tight also look at the light kit as well where the fan and light meet together and double check the connection as well to make sure they are tight.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

With the light on, pull the switch for the fan motor. If the fan dose not run, then you have either:

1. Not connected the black of the fan properly to the black of the ceiling box.

2. The fan is defective.

Another thing to check is the reversing switch on the side of the fan. I have seen them in the mid position and no power gets to the fan.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

You can try connecting ONLY the fan's hot to the black, leave the light kid unconnected. If it still doesn't work, I'd say the fan is defective.


----------

